
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
atomashpolskiy
Location: Belarus

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, SQL

GitHub: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky)

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2STtRYWQ-
uzeFNhQnd2b0JiN0U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2STtRYWQ-
uzeFNhQnd2b0JiN0U/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nordmann89@gmail.com

Passionate Java developer with 6+ years of experience and profound expertise
in web dev, enterprise software and BPM platforms. Currently employed by the
US National Hockey League and delivering awesome open-source technologies
(check out my github!) Eager to move and relocate, please contact me with any
questions! Cheers :)

------
addnab
Location: NYC (New York City)

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Only within US)

Role: Full Stack Engineer / Software Engineer (Full time)

Technologies: Javascript, React, Redux, Node.js, Webpack, Babel, Scala/SBT,
Akka, MongoDB, MySQL, Docker, AWS, Mesos, Elm,

Résumé/CV:: [http://addnab.com/resume](http://addnab.com/resume) (Printable)

GitHub: [https://github.com/addnab](https://github.com/addnab)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/addnab](https://www.linkedin.com/in/addnab)

Email: addnab@gmail.com

Current Pet Project: [http://addnab.com/elm-chessboard](http://addnab.com/elm-
chessboard) Chessboard implementation in a niche frontend functional
programming language - Elm

I’m primarily a Full Stack Engineer with a knack for building non-trivial
complex web applications. Looking to work at company where I’d have the
opportunity to learn with colleagues and rapidly grow as a well rounded
Software Engineer.

------
desaiguddu
Location : Mumbai, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : iOS, watchOS, tvOS, Swift, macOS

CV : [https://sumry.me/arpan](https://sumry.me/arpan)

Work : [http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45](http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45)

Email : arpan@mobilefirst.in

Skype : arpan[underscore]desai

Domains : Automobile, Fashion-tech, Energy, Enterprise apps My name is Arpan,
I work as independent consultant. I have worked with startups, SMEs and
individuals. My trades are Product Design, Mobile Front-end, UI/UX.

I am good at creating quick Mobile MVPs and good at building one-pager
website. Mostly 3 to 4 weeks. If you are looking for someone with excellent &
fast communication, quick turn around time, clean code & design - we should
definitely talk.

Recent Work : \- Building VW / Audi Sales application \- Building small Email
Utility [http://sendwithhi.com](http://sendwithhi.com) \- PlayItNow - Selected
in Vitamin Water contest \- EkApp - Aggregator of Cab aggregators

------
Sreyanth
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (needs visa sponsorship)

Looking for: Product management

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzZqkA1idX93SVU3YnN2cHJSZ1k...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzZqkA1idX93SVU3YnN2cHJSZ1k/)

------
appleCoder
Location : Nevada

Remote : YES

Willing to Relocate : YES

Technologies : Mac OS X,iOS,Cocoa,Objective-C,Swift

Resume :
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/yip8tkx62cmd3kd/Resume4.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/yip8tkx62cmd3kd/Resume4.pdf?dl=0)

------
in_the_sticks
Location: Indianapolis, Indiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the offer and distance

Technologies: Django, Flask, MySQL, MongoDB, Apache, Nginx, AWS, looking to
break into Ruby or pretty much anything else

Résumé/CV:
[https://bitbucket.org/tdphillips/resume/src/](https://bitbucket.org/tdphillips/resume/src/)

Email: tdphillips88@gmail.com

I'm up for anything that can provide me a challenge. I'm not in this to be a
head-down code monkey. I have the skills to take a problem and find solutions
to it, and I want to use them.

------
ZloeSabo

      Location: Cologne, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Why not?
      Technologies: PHP, Ruby, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, MySQL, Redis, etc
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rnfpo3dobz43qrf/Evgeny_Soynov.pdf?dl=0
      Email: saboteur@saboteur.me
    

I'm experienced full-stack engineer. Most of my projects are related to PHP,
but I'm always ready to learn some new tech/languages. Especially interested
in Go/Docker.

Looking for team which works on some interesting project (not yet another
"unique" webshop or CRM).

------
diallobakary4
Location: Kati, Mali

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, pycharm

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/bakaryntjidiallo](http://www.linkedin.com/in/bakaryntjidiallo)

Email: diallobakary4@gmail.com

I'm a pharmacist, having solid background in biology and now turning to a
career in bioinformatics.

------
nunoarruda
Location: "Digital Nomad"

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Sass, JSON, TypeScript, APIs, Bootstrap,
jQuery, Angular, Ionic, PhoneGap, Cordova, Electron

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13fbkGEKM23efcfkd5CCXNosc...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13fbkGEKM23efcfkd5CCXNoscBpMlxpk347VOVyvVEAg/pub)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
beneills
Location: Cambridge, UK Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Ruby
on Rails, C, Ruby, Java, Python, Rust, Rails, Linux + other web technologies
Projects: [https://beneills.com](https://beneills.com) Github:
[https://github.com/beneills](https://github.com/beneills) Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/beneills](https://www.linkedin.com/in/beneills)
Email: ben AT beneills DOT com

I’ve been travelling in Europe for a while, working on some of my own
projects, and now I’m keen to join a small, experienced team. I'm experienced
in the industry and personally across a broad range of technologies. Check out
the links above, then drop me an email!

------
jawknee
Location: San Lorenzo, CA (Near SF) Remote: No Willing to relocate: Depends
Technologies: JavaScript, MeteorJS, MongoDB, HTML, CSS Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XyGJOCjRGq32-eSphnxTFaXa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XyGJOCjRGq32-eSphnxTFaXadPVsMe3ngsM7BoVGBPU/edit?pref=2&pli=1#)

Email:johnnielo50@gmail.com

Here's a link to my portfolio page.
[http://www.johnnielo.me/](http://www.johnnielo.me/)

My most recent side project.
[https://www.papernotes.co/welcome](https://www.papernotes.co/welcome)

I'm looking to join a strong team. Looking to work in something meaningful!

------
sagarghai
Location:India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Of course

Technologies: Python, R, C++, Elastic, Mongo, Flask, Machine Learning, Java,
Analytics, Php.

Résumé/CV: [http://sagarghai.github.io/](http://sagarghai.github.io/)

Email:sagar_ghai@outlook.in

------
miguelc1221
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular2, React, Redux, Node/Expressjs, MongoDb, Sass

Résumé/CV/Portfolio:
[http://miguelc1221.github.io/](http://miguelc1221.github.io/)

Email: miguelc1221@gmail.com

I am also willing to take on an intern position in order to prove myself as an
asset.

------
scotto3394
Location: Riverside, CA (USA)

Remote: Willing, but not preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, C++, LaTeX, git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/94n4h3d1qrckgbg/ScottM_Resume.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/94n4h3d1qrckgbg/ScottM_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: scott.manifold@u.northwestern.edu

Recent graduate with a Mathematics background, but in the process of
transitioning towards a more developer role. Some combination of quantitative
+ software work would be great, but really just looking for opportunities to
learn and grow (and of course do good work).

------
ericpini
Location: San Jose, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: SAP,
NetSuite/OpenAir, Oracle 11i, SQL, SharePoint, Confluence, DropBox, Outlook
365, Drive, Concur Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U-gGVQV2lmoQ6lUjT2gcgUs-...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U-gGVQV2lmoQ6lUjT2gcgUs-
xocHZRN4Qx_VLwV91G0) Email: pindogg23@gmail.com

------
alexgivens
Location: Northern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within California

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, Python/Django, AWS, REST APIs, SQL,
Adobe Illustrator/Photoshop, Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[http://alexgivens.com/documents/Alex_Givens_Resume.pdf](http://alexgivens.com/documents/Alex_Givens_Resume.pdf)

Email: mail (at) alexgivens (dot) com

\--------------

I'm an iOS and web engineer looking for full-time employment or long-term
contract work. I have over 7 years of experience building web, desktop, and
mobile applications from design through development, all of my iOS apps hold
5-star ratings, and my web services currently support over 40K monthly
visitors. I love working with smaller teams and startups because I can mockup,
prototype, develop, test, and ship apps efficiently with a deadline. I am
passionate about innovative software experiences, and I'm willing to learn
whatever technologies are necessary to get the job done!

Please feel free to email me for an estimate on your project.

Portfolio: [http://alexgivens.com](http://alexgivens.com)

Github: [https://github.com/AlexGivens](https://github.com/AlexGivens)

------
spmonish
Location: Boulder/Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web Technologies(HTML, CSS, AngularJS, Node.js), Data
Science(Machine Learning, D3.js, Python, R, MongoDB, MapReduce/Hadoop),
Embedded Systems/IoT(Firmware, C, Design and Debugging)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8AaPRcssKT6QmltWS01RG9UbF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8AaPRcssKT6QmltWS01RG9UbFE)

Email: monishsp@gmail.com

------
filipebarcos
Location: Fortaleza, Brazil (GMT-3)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (node, ember, react, vanilla -- ES5/ES6),
Elixir, Java (android too), C#, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ...

Resumé: [https://filipebarcos.github.io](https://filipebarcos.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/filipebarcos](https://github.com/filipebarcos)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/filipebarcos](https://linkedin.com/in/filipebarcos)

Email: filipebarcos at gmail

------
jokosmash
Role: Product Designer / UI Engineer

Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Available Remote or OnSite

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Git, Foundation, SASS, Yeoman, Bower, GulpJS, Balsamiq Mockups,
Adobe Photoshop and Adobe Illustrator

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxDQqLmPR7gzTk9CbmRFaGhkMVk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxDQqLmPR7gzTk9CbmRFaGhkMVk/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [http://behance.net/tomgeoco](http://behance.net/tomgeoco)

Email: tomgeoco@gmail.com

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Remote/Rajkot, India

Remote: YES Willing to relocate: NO Language: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git Frameworks: Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-
Bootstrap, Slim, ReactJS, React-Native Tools: PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant,
Navicat

Has experience building platform for:

## Zidisha Inc. (Y-Combinator - 2014 startup)
[[https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)]
[[https://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new...](https://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-
zidisha/)]

## GridPlay [[http://gridplay.com/](http://gridplay.com/)]

## AllEvents [[http://allevents.in/](http://allevents.in/)]

## Academy Of Mine
[[https://www.academyofmine.com/](https://www.academyofmine.com/)]

## RedditPoll [[http://redditpoll.com/](http://redditpoll.com/)] & more …

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wllb72590c9hc80/Bhargav's-Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

------
orb_yt
Location: San Diego

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Java, Javascript, Meteor.js, MongoDB and more.

Résumé/CV: [http://orbyt.me](http://orbyt.me) or
[http://github.com/orbyt](http://github.com/orbyt)

Email: email@orbyt.me

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Clojure, C#, Haskell, Elixir;
/secondary/ Perl 6, Java, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQ5i1I2CQMn0RVLktwFKb8XE...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DQ5i1I2CQMn0RVLktwFKb8XEMt-
cyd9F_j9gQ1Ceuok/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com /// gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

============================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance, preferably, big and long-term contracts, jobs as well as
remote ones.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.com](http://alexmaslakov.com)

------
hypertexthero
Location: NYC · New York

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: For the right company, sure, but prefer to stay here
until 2017.

Technologies: Broad knowledge of web technologies including HTML, CSS, JS,
Python, Django, Hugo, UX, Graphic Design, Wireframing and Story Mapping.

Résumé/CV:
[http://simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](http://simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simongriffee@gmail.com

------
sdoowpilihp
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, PHP, Ruby, Redis, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Percona,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Nginx + the usual web frameworks

Résumé/CV: [http://pvw.io](http://pvw.io)

Email: phil -> pvw.io

------
leoyuholo
Location: Hong Kong

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, AngularJS, Docker, MongoDB

Résumé/CV:
[https://cdn.rawgit.com/leoyuholo/leoyuholo.github.io/master/...](https://cdn.rawgit.com/leoyuholo/leoyuholo.github.io/master/leoyuholo_resume.pdf)

Email: leoyuholo@gmail.com

I am Leo. I've made an online with my former teacher, and the course is very
successful. I am looking to move on to next great project!

Here is some highlight of my projects:

[https://github.com/leoyuholo/aimole](https://github.com/leoyuholo/aimole)

[https://github.com/leoyuholo/codesubmit](https://github.com/leoyuholo/codesubmit)

[http://rumourshub.com](http://rumourshub.com)

------
halfshutter
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Some flexibility with some remote preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 15+ years of full stack development. Primarily backend using C#
and PHP (MVC), past projects also included Python and Rails and lots of
languages not worth talking about anymore. Finishing a Swift project now.
Front end, mostly vanilla Javascript or jquery, some angular.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sethturetsky](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sethturetsky)

Email: whowantstobehiredsethdoes at gmail dot com

Mostly a dev on large corporate applications, but also client. Also worked as
a project manager and dealt with clients(spec gathering), trained junior devs,
worked on deployment tools. One recent dev project including video streaming
and AWS services, led to Swift video app / player.

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: NYC

Remote: Some level of remote-friendliness preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, if relocation expenses are provided.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
haidrali
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, bash, python,distributed systems,
AWS/Heruko/DigitalOcean

Résumé/CV: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-r...](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-resume.pdf)

Email: alihaider907 AT gmail.com

Blog: [http://haidrali.com/](http://haidrali.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/wonderer007](https://github.com/wonderer007)

I am a full stack developer with main focus on web and mobile backends, Please
feel free to email me for any product related discussions.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
manuelo
Location: Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Techologies: NodeJS,Python, ArcGIS, R

Résumé/CV: [https://es.linkedin.com/in/manuel-jiménez-
bernal-669b976b](https://es.linkedin.com/in/manuel-jiménez-bernal-669b976b)

Email: manuelo.dev@gmail.com

------
thanossar
Location: Greece Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:Javascript,
WebGL/three.js, Java, MySQL, MEAN stack Résumé/CV:
[http://thanossar.com/files/CV.pdf](http://thanossar.com/files/CV.pdf) Email:
kwthanos@gmail.com

------
sumitjami
Location: Bangalore, India.

Remote: Nope.

Willing to relocate: Yes (team, work,...)

Technologies: Python, Openstack(django, flask, cherrypy..., Oslo-libs),
AngularJS, C, C++, Sql, Qt, Haskell (in decreasing order of experience)

Resume: [https://goo.gl/znCpzU](https://goo.gl/znCpzU) (google-drive)

email: inside cv

[https://github.com/sum12/python-rtmbot](https://github.com/sum12/python-
rtmbot) \- personal bot for use on daily basis.

[https://github.com/sum12/songbook](https://github.com/sum12/songbook) \-
dynamic video-clip-loops for guitar practice.

[https://github.com/sum12/spreader](https://github.com/sum12/spreader) \-
speed reader, speed controls, play-pause, qt-experiment.

\--------------

Let me know if any more info is required. Though resume has most of the stuff.
I use vim, let me know if want to look at my vimrc.

------
KrisTar
Location: Europe, Poland, Warsaw, or Cracow

Remote: Yes, with 3 years experience so far

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mainly Java (Spring Boot, MVC, Data, Cloud, Netflix stack for
microservices, CDC for testing, Apache Solr for searching) and Javascript
(ReactJS and Angular2), previously PHP (Zend, Symphony, Wordpress, HTML and
CSS), MongoDB and PostgreSQL for databases, Docker and Linux for maintenance.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/krzysztoftarnawski](https://www.linkedin.com/in/krzysztoftarnawski)

GitHub: [https://github.com/KrzysiekT](https://github.com/KrzysiekT)

Email: krzysztof.tarnawski at gmail.com

IT Generalist, Java and JavaScript developer. Looking for a onsite and remote
challenges.

About me: Constantly eager to learn. Open personality. Hobbies – LEGO and
cognitive science.

My goals: Learn from people and devote to team. Expand skills with
architecture design and cloud solutions. Definitely practice microservices and
DDD/CQRS/ES approach.

I'm also open for contribute to open source projects.

------
colshacol
Location: Austin || Dallas || Fort Worth, Texas

Remote: Preferably not, but I can be persuaded.

Willing to relocate: No.

Tecchnologies: HTML5, CSS3, Pug/Jade, Sass/SCSS, Stylus, Bootstrap,
Materialize, React, Angular, Vue, Node, Express, MongoDB, Mongoose, JavaScript
__*, ES6(Babel), Webpack, Gulp, npm, AJAX, APIs, Bower, Git, Responsive Web
Development, Design, SEO.

Portfolio:
[https://colshacol.github.io/portfolio/](https://colshacol.github.io/portfolio/)

GITHUB: [https://github.com/colshacol](https://github.com/colshacol)

Email: colshacol@gmail.com

\-- Junior developer. Extremely passionate. I've been studying for quite a
while to become proficient enough to begin applying for jobs, and I feel like
I am there now. I specialize in plain JavaScript and OOP which allows me to
understand and take on new technologies very easily.

------
wikwocket
Location: Chicago suburbs

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, HTML, JavaScript, web services, REST, Docker, Hadoop, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sidaefy4pmf9xbm/Resume%20-%20Hacke...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sidaefy4pmf9xbm/Resume%20-%20Hacker%20News%20-%20Wikwocket.doc?dl=0)

Email: wikwocket@gmail.com

I'm a software engineer with years of experience coding for desktop, web, and
server. I've built enterprise web apps and internal tools. I've taken rough
mockups and turned them into full-stack cloud-hosted solutions. I currently
lead a team building a next-generation business intelligence portal web
application.

I love architecture and software design. I work in Java, but I like to be
proficient in everything from JavaScript frameworks to big data databases.

------
yanganif
Location: New York City, NY

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaSript, React, Angular, Node.js, TDD, Unit Testing, Git,
HTML, ES6, CSS, AJAX, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, NPM, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), D3,
Mithril, Mocha/Chai, jQuery, Bootstrap, Backbone.js, Webpack, Grunt, Babel

Github: [https://github.com/Yangani](https://github.com/Yangani)

Portfolio: [http://www.festus.me](http://www.festus.me)

Email: fyangani@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/festuskipropy)

Recent projects: [http://tidal-flux.pw/](http://tidal-flux.pw/) |
[http://bird-905.getforge.io/](http://bird-905.getforge.io/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuemsfh4f8krdlm/Festus_Kiprop_Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nuemsfh4f8krdlm/Festus_Kiprop_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@yanganif](https://medium.com/@yanganif)

I’m a Software Developer with a passion for JavaScript and front-end
engineering. I am a huge proponent of test-driven development (TDD). I am
experienced in modern stacks including: React, Angular, Node, Express,
MongoDB, and PostgreSQL. I've built entire web apps from front-end to back-end
and everything in between. I have a passion for creating beautiful, intuitive
interfaces with clean, well-structured back-ends.

I am also a quick learner with a passion for new and emerging technologies.

------
afinemonkey
_Location_ : Waterloo / Toronto

 _Remote_ : No

 _Willing to relocate_ : No

 _Technologies_ : Python, Javascript, React, Redux, scikit, Laravel, PHP,
whatever..

 _Résumé /CV_:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Owaws6xTfF6B8rMvNkjD_9o0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Owaws6xTfF6B8rMvNkjD_9o0TU2Q3mO2EhtCSPLtl50/edit?usp=sharing)

 _Email_ : amarin [at] uwaterloo [dot] ca

\-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 _Note_ : I'm a EU citizen and require a work VISA although I did my undergrad
at uWaterloo

I'm Alessandro, a full-stack dev currently working in Amsterdam and looking to
relocate permanently to Canada in October.

I'm looking to join a small, (semi)generalist team; ideally I'd be sharing
frontend / backend expertise while also dedicating time on working with
machine learning, NLP, AI, or other non-web problems.

------
jakebasile
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (I'd prefer to stay in Austin or work remotely,
though for the right position I will move.)

Technologies: Python, Go (golang), Clojure, Bash, Zsh, Postgres

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jakebasile](https://linkedin.com/in/jakebasile)

Email: jake at jakebasile dotcom

I'm an engineer seven years into my career, and I was most recently the first
hire at a startup that helped small campgrounds manage their business. That
was written top to bottom in Clojure(Script) and used Datomic. Before that, I
headed up an internal tooling team at Mutual Mobile getting into some of the
more dynamic parts of Python.

I enjoy solving problems. Sometimes that means I write code, but other times
it means I help find the root cause and solve that with a new idea, process,
or even find out it isn't really a problem. I've managed small teams of
developers as a team/tech lead and would love to do so again.

------
jmsalcido
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yeah

Willing to relocate: Sure!!

Technologies: Java, Android, SQL, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://registry.jsonresume.org/a8ac86a5](https://registry.jsonresume.org/a8ac86a5)

Email: jose 4t otfusion d0t org

------
manish_gill
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Node.JS. Experience in Django, Flask,

Google App Engine, Express.js. PostgreSQL, Redis, MongoDB. I mostly do backend
but can do front-end in a pinch as well.

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/manishgill](https://in.linkedin.com/in/manishgill)

GitHub: [http://github.com/mgill25](http://github.com/mgill25)

Blog: [http://manishgill.com](http://manishgill.com)

Email: contact@manishgill.com

------
baristaGeek

      Location: Colombia
    
      Remote: Yes 
    
      Willing to relocate: In the future, but not currently
    
      Technologies: React, Golang, RethinkDB, Bootstrap, Heroku, Photoshop
    
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/tebanvargas
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/baristaGeek
    
      Email: estebanvargas94@gmail.com

------
GioviQ
Location: Italy Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Technologies: ASP.NET MVC,
Knockout JS, Breeze JS, Cordova, Orchard CMS, nopCommerce, Windows Server, SQL
Server, Twitter Bootstrap Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/giovanniquarella](https://www.linkedin.com/in/giovanniquarella)
Email: giovanni [@] quarella [.] net

I am not so fluent in english, but written english is not a problem.

My own biggest project
[https://www.dindini.it/start](https://www.dindini.it/start)

My main website [http://www.quarella.net](http://www.quarella.net)

Some projects I follow on github
[https://github.com/GioviQ](https://github.com/GioviQ)

------
angie_y
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:Javascript, Node, React, Angular, PostgresQL, MongoDB, Mocha/Tape
for testing, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Rlb3-gbr3nhfBAaxyJOwRlEC...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Rlb3-gbr3nhfBAaxyJOwRlECzLe-
LRYZoby9lIDI0Ow/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: angieyeh24@gmail.com

Hi my name is Angie! I'm a Fullstack developer interested in functional
programming and have experience working in a start up environment. Love
working in collaborative teams that are passionate about producing features
end users want.

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP, IMS,
WebRTC

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E)

Email: kshk123@gmail.com ________________________________________________* I
am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead in telecom based software
product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding in and learning
new technologies. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux.

------
nathangrant
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Protractor, Selenium Webdriver, Javascript, NodeJS, Git, MySQL,
Java, Python, Docker, Linux, AWS/Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/sqztlw](https://goo.gl/sqztlw)

Email: nathangrantpdx at gmail.com

Father of two, life hacker, travel addict who is a serial technologist and
Wantrepreneur. I love digging into new technology and languages, understanding
the low level details of how things work and creating quality software. 8
years of experience across various QA roles and currently looking to
transition to full time development or a highly technical Quality role, full
time remote. Recently completed Stockfighter Trading challenges
[https://www.stockfighter.io/ui/profile/N31337](https://www.stockfighter.io/ui/profile/N31337)

------
crisopolis
Location: St. Petersburg, Florida, USA (remote worker)

Remote: Absolutely, currently already am!

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere.

Frontend Technologies: REACT VUE.JS JAVASCRIPT

Backend Technologies: MONGODB POSTGRESQL NODE (JavaScript) ELIXIR RUBY

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.pdf](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/combsco](https://github.com/combsco)

GitLab:
[https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects](https://gitlab.com/u/crisopolis/projects)

Email: hey@chriscombs.me

Seeking to be your next Frontend, Backend or Fullstack Developer in anything!

------
snehesht
Location: New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python( Flask, Django, Celery ... ) Javascript( Node, React,
Express, Redux ...), HTML5, SASS/CSS, Git, Linux, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Docker, Ansible, Nginx, AWS/Azure.

Additional Skills: DevOps, Webapp & Network security, SEO.

Other Interests: Machine learning, Automation, IoT and Electronics.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fm7p9kr8mjbz8m/Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fm7p9kr8mjbz8m/Resume.pdf)

Email: mail@snehesh.me

Full Stack Developer with Python(3 years), JavaScript(<1 year) hands-on
experience. Interested in overall product development (design, development,
deployment and marketing), looking for an interesting opportunities in NYC.

Interesting stuff I'm working on now :

[1] Minimalist database less blog engine with blog publishing as simple as git
push ( github.com/snehesht/blog)

------
lilpirate
Location: India

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, NodeJS, React, AWS, Docker, PHP

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/v3mve63n4a33uju/kapeel_sable.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/v3mve63n4a33uju/kapeel_sable.pdf)

Email: me [@] kapeels [.] net

I am new grad in CS and want to start a full-time career. I have been
freelancing since 2010 mostly working on web apps. I made a Twitter tool when
I was 17 and it's a hit with 200k+ users to this day
([http://www.tweriod.com](http://www.tweriod.com)). I did an internship at a
Berlin startup last summer. I'm good with full-stack JavaScript. I am willing
to learn new tech and move further down the stack.

I am open for junior/new grad/internship positions, in that order.

------
sochix
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: remote or onsite

Willing to Relocate: yes (it depends, but generally yes)

Technologies: C#, JavaScript, Asp.Net, node.js, React

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6tiab-UYLX-
TGF1bDgzMjczakU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6tiab-UYLX-
TGF1bDgzMjczakU..).

Github: [https://github.com/sochix](https://github.com/sochix)

Email: ilya.pir |at| gmail.com

I'm a Full Stack Engineer. Have around 4 years of experience with modern
stacks including: MSFT stack and node.js/react. Can efficiently work alone
(although prefer to avoid solo work). I have a passion for creating beautiful,
intuitive interfaces with clean, well-structured back-ends. Looking for senior
position primary related to backend development. I'm opened to any technology
stack.

------
guessmyname
Location: Medellín, Colombia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Go, Bash, PHP, and Web technologies (HTML, JS, CSS)

Résumé/CV: [https://cixtor.com/uploads/yorman-
cixtor.resume.pdf](https://cixtor.com/uploads/yorman-cixtor.resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/cixtor](https://github.com/cixtor)

Email: cixtords+hn@gmail.com

I am a Software Engineer working for an North American information security
company (more details in the resume). I have used several other technologies
for 2-3 projects, I will not list them all here because there are many, but
here is a list with the relevant items: Vala, Ruby, Python, Node.JS, and as
people are posting other (obvious) things, here goes mine too: Git, Mercurial,
Subversion, TDD, SQL.

I am looking for an opportunity to immigrate to Canada.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [https://healthasaservice.co](https://healthasaservice.co) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to another product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks. I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc.

------
dewyatt
Location: Winchester, VA, US

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Ansible, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Jenkins,
Troposphere, Terraform, Apache/Nginx, Django

Resume/CV:
[http://dewyatt.com/files/DanielWyattResume.pdf](http://dewyatt.com/files/DanielWyattResume.pdf)

Email: daniel@dewyatt.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/dewyatt](https://github.com/dewyatt)

------
zygabel
Location: Netherlands/Ireland;

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, HTML5, CSS, Less, Java, REST, npm, bower, grunt,
AngularJS, Serenity, Selenium

CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F8Awk3rfyDg3O16h7vlTt3Xa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F8Awk3rfyDg3O16h7vlTt3Xaypv_tS_5wE16QaZ0G5Q/pub)

Email: ionut.pistol@gmail.com

------
bradolegovich
Location: US, San Francisco(Looking for visa sponsorship)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES(if US)

Technologies:Android, Java, Kotlin, iOS, Object Oriented Development, Android
SDK, Android Studio, Xcode, UI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVlk)

Email:i.thealeksandr@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en](https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en)

Currently working as Android Developer in Tokyo and looking for an opportunity
in the US, preferably in SF. I have 5 years experience in mobile development.

------
emcdonald
Location: Toronto/Waterloo

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS (+LESS, SASS, various responsive frameworks),
Javascript (+jQuery), PHP (+Laravel), C++, MySQL, Adobe Creative Suite
(Photoshop, Illustrator), Sketch

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-F4Vp8sJK0YWEwzZFloZFhZak0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-F4Vp8sJK0YWEwzZFloZFhZak0/view)

Portfolio: [https://dribbble.com/evemcdo](https://dribbble.com/evemcdo)

Email: evelynmcdonald@outlook.com

Hey, I'm Evelyn! I'm a front-end developer with UI design experience from
Ontario (currently living in Amsterdam) looking to find a funky fresh career
opportunity in Toronto or Waterloo. Feel free to email me, I'd love to hear
about open positions.

------
brahyam
Location: Caracas - Venezuela

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Full Stack Java, Android, Web, C#, ASP.NET

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/umt4eT](https://goo.gl/umt4eT)

Email: meneses.brahyam@gmail.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
ShirsenduK
Location: Darjeeling, India/SE Asia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Ruby-on-Rails, JavaScript, React (Native), Elasticsearch, high
volume sites, Arduino. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.troysk.com](https://www.troysk.com) [Interactive version]/
[https://www.troysk.com/Resume.pdf](https://www.troysk.com/Resume.pdf) [Text
version] Email: t@troysk.com

Hii,

I'm an Engineer based primarily out of India. I was working with LinkedIn
before starting my own startup in 2014. Post which I have been consulting for
about a year remotely. I'm looking for a small team focussed on delivering
great user experiences. I'm looking for a salary of USD 80K with some equity.

------
ikoveshnik
I am a Linux C/C++ developer with experience in network and concurrent user
space application development. I also have a few commits in open source
projects.

Location: Russia, Ufa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Linux kernel, U-Boot, OpenDataPlane, Qt, Git, IPC,
networking

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzfy9e3hXqLwWFJUUlJucmJPbE...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bzfy9e3hXqLwWFJUUlJucmJPbE0)

Email: ikoveshnik@gmail.com

------
waits
Location: San Francisco area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Javascript (incl. ES6), Go, Swift, Objective-C,
Python, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, GCE, iOS, Docker, Linux sysadmin

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cfbshvy61jmm416/dylan_waits_r%C3%A...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cfbshvy61jmm416/dylan_waits_r%C3%A9sum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/dylan-waits](https://linkedin.com/in/dylan-
waits)

Github: [https://github.com/waits](https://github.com/waits)

Email: dylan@waits.io

Seeking anything related to full-stack, backend, application, or mobile app
development, but I'm flexible and willing to learn anything.

------
serialpreneur

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Possibly to Bay Area or Seattle
      Technologies: Java,Node.js,Go,AWS(Dynamo/Kinesis/EMR/Redshift),Spark,Docker,Kubernetes
      Email: hire+hn {at} badarahmed.com
    

Resume: [https://badarahmed.com](https://badarahmed.com)

Senior Software Engineer with 8 years of experience all across the stack from
frontend to backend and Infrastructure Automation/DevOps to Data Engineering.

Looking for a remote friendly position either building microservices on the
backend or Data Engineering.

For more check out: [https://badarahmed.com](https://badarahmed.com)

------
yogeshp
Location: Gurgaon, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (pref USA/Canada)

Technologies: Algorithms, Design Patterns, Spring, Java/JEE, Python,
JavaScript, BackboneJS, Web Services, MongoDB, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul](https://in.linkedin.com/in/yogeshpaul)

Email:yogesh.p.ggn@gmail.com

\-- MS from University of Florida, 7+ years work experience, working as
Software Designer.

------
fernanDOTdo

      Location: Joinville, Brazil
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: PHP, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, MySQL, MongoDB, Git,
      Amazon Web Services (AWS), jQuery, Composer, Symfony,
      Laravel, Doctrine, Redis, AngularJS, React,
      Node.js, Gulp, Bower, SASS, LESS, Stylus,
      Wordpress, Drupal
    
      Résumé/CV: http://ferna.ndo.io
      Email: [fern]@[ndo].[io]

I'm a 33 year old Full Stack Web Developer from Brazil and I have 14+ years
experience in web development. I can be a strong driving force for improving
the performance, scalability, usability and reliability of development
projects.

------
blazonware
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, React Native, Node/Express, Webpack, Ruby on Rails,
Elasticsearch

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yashshah1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yashshah1)

Email: mail@yashshah.com

Github: [https://github.com/yashshah](https://github.com/yashshah)

I am full-stack developer experienced in modern technologies. Previously
Worked on 4 startups wearing role from technology to marketing. Lately, I've
mostly been using React and Node. I enjoy product development, implementing
great design and improving UX. I'm also very interested in Go these days but
do not have any professional experience at the moment.

------
cyfex

      Location:            Athens, Greece [UTC+2]
      Remote:              Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:        Puppet, AWS, Jenkins, Graphite, HAProxy, Pacemaker/Corosync,
                           MySQL, MongoDB, Samba, OpenLDAP, Git, Java, Perl, Python,
                           Ruby, Bash
      Résumé/CV:           https://www.dropbox.com/s/1x273ph5srk62im/Resume.pdf
      Email:               hn+hire /at/ aleph-0.net
    

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cyfex](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cyfex)

------
KORraN
Location: Emmeloord, Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Basics of PHP, Java, Python (Django, Bottle), JS, (My)SQL, HTML,
CSS, Git, manual testing, helpdesk

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1Ri7aIO](http://bit.ly/1Ri7aIO)

Email: remigiusz.zetkowski+hnh [at] gmail.com

I studied CS for 2 years in the past, dropped out it because of work
(unfortunately, completely out of CS field). Since forever I was passionate
about computer related stuff, so I want to change my career path. At the
moment I see myself as a perfect candidate for a tester, but I would not
hesitate to try working as an intern to prove yourself. I am willing to spend
time on learning any stuff needed for a job before starting.

------
bradolegovich
Location: US, San Francisco(Looking for visa sponsorship)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:Android, Java, Kotlin, iOS, Object Oriented Development, Android
SDK, Android Studio, Xcode

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/openid=0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVlk](https://drive.google.com/openid=0B9Or9EP0sdZeTEVQbHlHRFZDVlk)

Email:i.thealeksandr@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en](https://jp.linkedin.com/in/aleksandrnikiforov/en)

Currently working as Android Developer in Tokyo and looking for an opportunity
in the US, preferably in SF. I have almost 5 years experience in mobile
development.

------
angrycoder
Location: South East PA

Remote: preferred

Willing to relocate: yes

Experienced Full Stack Web Developer

C#, Asp.net MVC/WebApi, AngularJS, MS SQL Server. Large body of work in the
public and private sector on projects of various scale. From helping a small
publishing shop connect their CRM to their CMS, to writing the backend content
management system for one of the largest publishers on the app store, to
building the 911 dispatching system for the local county. I primarily build
web applications, but have also developed projects related data scraping and
cleaning, document manipulation, and batch processing systems.

I have been freelance for the past 8 years. But I'm willing consider full time
and relocation for the right project.

contact: ianpoma a.t. gmail

------
blandfran
Douglas Lamb

Austin, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

JavaScript, Go, Java, Ruby, iOS

Resume:
[http://douglaslamb.com/resume/resume.pdf](http://douglaslamb.com/resume/resume.pdf)

douglaslamb @ douglaslamb.com

------
sobolewa
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Ruby on Rails, Node.js, AngularJS,
React, Mongoose, Express, Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, jQuery, AJAX, JSON

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.annasobolewska.com/resume.pdf](http://www.annasobolewska.com/resume.pdf)

Email: sobolewska.anna@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/sobolewskaanna](https://github.com/sobolewskaanna)

I am a civil engineer turned full stack web developer. I am currently looking
for a Junior Full Stack/Front End Web Development position where I can
contribute to some great projects and learn a lot while doing it.

------
ddorian43
Location: AL/EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis, Ad-
server(performance)

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/gthreads), realtime analytics, adserver, won
startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT research
team, worked for big us-franchise and small startup.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan | Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends.

Technologies: Python(Data Scraping/Mining, Web), PHP(Core, Laravel), Browser
extensions, Bots development. Systems integration.

 _I am getting into DataScience these days, learning different Python Libs and
tools. If you have any thing(paid, non paid) that can help both of us then do
let me know_

Resume:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

email: kadnan@gmail

------
nahom23
Location: Washington, DC (USA)

Remote: Willing, but not a priority.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Java, C++, SQL, Ruby on Rails

Resume: [https://goo.gl/66GUfM](https://goo.gl/66GUfM) (:Linkedin)

Email: negashnahom1@gmail.com

------
jobseeker072016
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Python, PHP, Java, Scala, AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, MongoDB,
SQL, Kafka, whatever else is needed for the job.

Resume: email me

jobseeker072016 [at] gmail [dot] com

I have over 6 years experiencing being an early employee at multiple early
stage startups. I have helped build several companies from nothing to
something. Experience buildings companies, team, systems, product and
processes.

I'm not looking for another early stage startup. Want to join a little more
established team.

Looking for a new job privately which is why I'm not posting my resume or real
email address. Email me for more details.

jobseeker072016 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
Tan__
Location: New York, New York

Remote: I am available for remote work.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Javascript, jQuery, Angular, React, Node, HTML, CSS, Sass,
Photoshop, PHP, WordPress, JSON, XML, AJAX.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.tanwill.nyc/](http://www.tanwill.nyc/)
[https://github.com/tanwill](https://github.com/tanwill)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams)

Email: tanise.williams@icloud.com

------
dsauerbrun
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: yes(depends on location)

Technologies: Nodejs, angular, Rails, websockets, SQL... lots more(love
working as a full stack dev)

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dEUFC-
EsucxDHInNd5jyHl9N...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dEUFC-
EsucxDHInNd5jyHl9NlZz0V8dx6K6EAIEqYLI/edit?usp=sharing)

email: dsauerbrun ..at.. gmail.com

personal project: www.climbcation.com

\-----------------------

US and Israeli citizen but open to relocating to Europe if a visa can be
arranged

------
anthnguyen94
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Ruby on Rails, C++, AngularJS, Node, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/jrDw6X](http://goo.gl/jrDw6X)

Email: anthony.nguyen(at)queensu.ca

Github: anthonyn60

My name's Anthony and I'm a CE and Economics student set to graduate in
December. I have previous internship and project experience. I've worked on
web and mobile, Qt, bots, etc. I'm highly adaptable as a developer and learn
fast. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
sk3278
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Hadoop, R, Java, SQL, C++, C, MATLAB, Javascript Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sjng074u02xxdxl/Siva_Koneru_CV.doc...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sjng074u02xxdxl/Siva_Koneru_CV.docx?dl=0)

Email: sk3278@rit.edu

Up and coming leader in the data analytics field with strong technological,
analytical, and project management skills with outstanding attention to detail
and passionate about data seeking fulltime in a challenging environment.

------
alexch_ro
Location: SE Europe

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Ada, Haskell, Web stack, PM stuff

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B30KMITqw-
beOGpUMWMyTHlsems...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B30KMITqw-
beOGpUMWMyTHlsems/view?usp=sharing)

Email: In resume

Are those pesky eastern-european dudes unmanageable? Need a fast backend? Want
a co-founder? Shoot me an email.

------
bendyorke

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, React Native, Clojure, JavaScript, Ruby/Rails
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/bendyorke [1]
      Email: bendyorke@gmail.com
    

Primarily looking for contract work, although I'm open to joining a team full
time if it's the right fit.

[1] [https://linkedin.com/in/bendyorke](https://linkedin.com/in/bendyorke)

------
silvioperico
Location: Florianópolis, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Angular, React, Node, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SRs-
RPGYAzkwj26WTdgIGnC5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SRs-
RPGYAzkwj26WTdgIGnC5LJ-LOeyBoqCetcWJ64Q/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: dleitee@gmail.com

------
emilburzo
Location: Romania, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: generalist but mostly experienced in: modern Java webapps,
native Android apps, Linux Sysadmin -- always open to learning new stacks

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo)

Email: contact@emilburzo.com

Salary range: 42k-55k USD / year for full time positions, open to part time as
well

Availability: starting September 1st

More about me: [http://emilburzo.com](http://emilburzo.com)

------
ufo_repair_dept
Location: British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C/C++, AWS/CloudStack/OpenStack,MySQL/MariaDB, Android,
DevOps, security

Resume:
[http://www.bigredrockeater.com/portfolio/resume.pdf](http://www.bigredrockeater.com/portfolio/resume.pdf)

Email: miken AT bigredrockeater DOT com

Seasoned developer, proficient in Python, C/C++, Ruby, Java. Looking for
interesting projects that are 100% remote.

------
are595
I am looking for a job anywhere in Asia. I have moderate Mandarin proficiency
and very beginner Japanese.

Location: East Asia (Taiwan, Japan, Korea, Mainland China)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (I currently do not live in East Asia)

Technologies:

\- Hardware: embedded, cpu uarch, coherent interconnects, RTL + validation in
systemverilog

\- Software: OS/kernel impl, networking + web stack, bitcoin impl, Java, Go,
C, C++, Python, Perl, Javascript, several flavors of assembly

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/gXOYTf](https://goo.gl/gXOYTf)

Email: Listed in resume.

------
gpanizzardi
Location:Europe, Italy, Palermo Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Basics of PHP / mySQL / Apache / Windows Server / Active
Directory / Ubuntu Server / VMware / EMC Networker / SAN / NAS / Network
Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gpanizzardi](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gpanizzardi)
Email:giuseppe(dot)panizzardi(at)gmail(dot)com

------
readk
Location: Calgary, AB, Canada

Remote: Yes (Prefer)

Willing to Relocate: Consdiering San Diego, CA

Technologies: Web Applications, Cloud, Mobile, Financial, Management,
Leadership

Resume:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/krisreadresume/Resume_Kris_Read_201...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/krisreadresume/Resume_Kris_Read_2016.pdf)

Email: kris.read (a) gmail

------
dainist
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Backend node.js(a little bit of go)

Résumé/CV: [http://tillers.lv/CV.pdf](http://tillers.lv/CV.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/dainis](https://github.com/dainis)

Email: dainis@tillers.lv

------
laxk
Location: Vermont, US Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes ! Technologies:
Python, Golang, Java, ReactJS Résumé/CV:
[https://goo.gl/qzH4rK](https://goo.gl/qzH4rK) Email: la.x.kin(woow)gmail.com
Github: [https://github.com/plar](https://github.com/plar)

------
gingerbread-man
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Willing but not required

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Javascript ES6/7, React, PostgreSQL,...

Resumé/CV: goo.gl/3yKjLB Email: alex.patch3@gmail.com

------
mastermachetier

      Location: Boston
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: golang, bash,perl, HPOM, SNMP,distributed systems, cloud
      Résumé/CV: http://rafaelazevedo.me/pages/cv/
      Email: mail@rafaelazevedo.me

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
yasinaydin
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Notice Period: 3 days

Technologies: Node.js, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.yasinaydin.net/cv.pdf](https://www.yasinaydin.net/cv.pdf)

Email: yasin@linux.com

------
hacknat
Location: Madison, WI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, SQL, CSS, Docker, Linux,
Networking, Systems Programming

Resume: [http://tiny.cc/c9ugdy](http://tiny.cc/c9ugdy)

Looking for opportunities in building out a cloud platform and/or helping with
low-level network programming (software defined networks, custom protocol
implementations, etc).

------
kerv

      Location: Calgary, AB, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possibly.
      Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Javascript, jQuery, Angular, Node, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://ca.linkedin.com/in/millerkm
      Email: millerkm@gmail.com
    

Full stack developer (15 yrs of xp) seeking tech lead or dev management
positions.

------
rahulroy
Location: New Delhi, India | Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript.

Resume: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

email: in linked resume

\----------

I just wrapped up my last assignment and now I'm available for both contract
based work & long term full time job.

------
hiredman
Location: Seattle

Remote: Sure, I would love remote. I have five years experience working
remote.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, Elasticsearch, Java, Go, AWS, EC2, Docker, Postgres,
MySQL, Zookeeper

Résumé/CV: available on request, my github account is
[https://github.com/hiredman](https://github.com/hiredman)

Email: hiredman@thelastcitadel.com

------
elbgdev
Location: Europe, UTC+2

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relacate: No

Technologies: backend - C#/.NET, Elixir/Erlang, frontend -
JavaScript/CoffeeScript with Backbone

Résumé/CV: per request via email

Email: elbgdev@gmail.com

I'm a focused and driven dev with 6+ years of experience who's looking to join
a remote working team where I can have an impact on the product that you are
building. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
DrSayre
Location: Central Kentucky

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, Ember (Would like to learn more about
Elixir Phoenix or Express)

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/DrSayre

Email: DrSayre2002@yahoo.com My main experience is using Rails with nearly 5
years at a Church Management Software company. I have started to use Ember
more recently. Would like to learn more about Elixir Phoenix.

------
tyurok
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, Javascript/HTML/CSS, Elixir/Erlang, AngularJS,
ReactJS

Résumé/CV: [http://nonose.io/en](http://nonose.io/en)

Email: rodrigo.nonose89@gmail.com

I'm a fullstack developer, with roughly 3 years of professional experience and
broad knowledge in many languages/frameworks.

------
xoma
Location: Odessa, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Merb), PostgreSQL, JavaScript/HTML/CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko)

Email: xoma.serg@gmail.com

Hello, I'm a Senior Software Engineer. I work as web applications developer
more than 10 years.

------
belileo
Location: London Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: html5/css3,
bootstrap, ui/ux Resume: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/belén-gómez-
hidalgo-31328a5b](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/belén-gómez-hidalgo-31328a5b)
Email: belen@belileo.com

------
Lambda11
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (full-stack), flexible on back-end (Python, Ruby,
Java, Scala), SQL / NoSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2acH8f3](http://bit.ly/2acH8f3)

Portfolio: [http://bit.ly/2acIiY4](http://bit.ly/2acIiY4)

Email: In footer of CV

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Delphi, Javascript, Android, C#, Xamarin, SQL Server,
MySQL, Postgres, Scheme, Prolog, Windows, Mac OS X, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Email: zephyrfalcon@gmail.com

------
nicomfe
Location: Auckland, New Zealand Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES (Asia)
Technologies: Javascript (React, Angular, NodeJS), Java, MongoDB, Postgres,
Webpack, NPM, CSS3, SASS, etc Résumé/CV: nicofetter.com Email:
hi@nicofetter.com

------
double_h
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Node.js, C#, MySQL, AWS, Spring

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr5urs6fgv53l5i/CV.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr5urs6fgv53l5i/CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hrshasan@gmail.com

------
rrrrrh
Location: currently in SE Asia, UTC+7

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript ( both frontend and backend ), Angular, React,
SASS/LESS, Linux, Docker, For more keywords see the resume

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/U8A34o](https://goo.gl/U8A34o)

Email: (in the resume)

------
hexagon
Location: Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, HTML, SCSS, React.js, Gulp, Webpack

Résumé/CV: [https://glogovetan.com/resume](https://glogovetan.com/resume)

Email: raul@glogovetan.com

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP ASP, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamdistefano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamdistefano)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

------
kylek
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Colorado or Oregon pref)

Technologies: Linux, Docker, python, bash

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/dQDFXv](https://goo.gl/dQDFXv)

Email: kyle@localkost.com

\---

Seeking a position as a Linux systems engineer/administrator/SRE/devops/ninja

------
BestReviews
Join BestReviews in building the next generation product review and
recommendation service. Think modern-day ConsumerReports. We are profitable,
receive over 3.5 million uniques/month and are growing fast. Here is some
press about us: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/patrick-daniel/how-this-
harvar...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/patrick-daniel/how-this-harvard-
based-st_b_8469402.html)

Senior product manager - work closely with founders to set and execute an
ambitious product strategy.

Growth analyst - implement a highly analytical approach to growth by
leveraging data analysis and a/b testing. Previous experience with SEM
preferred.

Creative director / head of content - direct the creative and editorial vision
for our content.

All roles are based in San Francisco. Please email jobs@bestreviews.com if
interested.

------
29J
Location: London, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Common Lisp, Bitcoin

Résumé/CV: [http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf](http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf)

Email: as on CV

------
erujcverp
Location: Ljubljana, Slovenia

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, with some help.

Technologies: Python, Java, C#, C

Resume: Email me please.

Email: erujcverp@gmail.com

Current position: CTO @ local startup (Tech: Python/Django, PostgreSQL) -
email me for more info.

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
azat92
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch

Résumé/CV: [https://db.tt/YDmrTVUj](https://db.tt/YDmrTVUj)

Email: azat.almeev@gmail.com

------
funchal
Location: Central London

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Python, Rust

Résumé/CV: [http://funchal.github.io/](http://funchal.github.io/)

Email: see cv

------
prmph
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node, Express, Redis, Postgres, HTML5, C#, Graphics programming,
UI/UX design

Resume/CV: stackoverflow.com/cv/prmph

Email: james.prempeh@gmail.com

\----

Seeking a role as a Node or core JavaScript Engineer

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
time zone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring Engineers with interest in the below technologies and more
at our HQ in Santa Monica

* Rails

* React

* Angular

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop/or Ruby)

* Technical Product Managers (Engineering experience turned PM)

* DevOps / Site Reliability Engineers

* Security Engineers

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago. We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The
company has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers
to help us grow. See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for
the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, React, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

